
Installing PostmarketOS on Mozilla Flame (Weston and Plasma Mobile) - elevated
https://sizeofcat.github.io/post/postmarketos-on-mozilla-flame/
======
znpy
Too bad it's hard to get one of these device.

~~~
akoster
Indeed, though take a look at their supported device list:
[https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Devices](https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Devices)

You may be able to find something more commonly available.

